# Cassie's Allergies or Yeast Infection?



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I been giving Cassie the Bragg Apple Vinegar and I bought in Walmart Probiotic Gold Extra Strength with each capsule having 1 Billion Live Organism. I been giving her two a day.
Still her ears get red and her paws itch, but as soon I gave her the Probiotic or clean her ears and paws with the Bragg Apple Vinegar it goes away. 
I just like to thanks to the wonderful people here, that share this information.
I am sure the raw diet is helping on this too, but is amazing how these products make her feel better right away.
I really think Cassie's Immune System is all mess up. So sometimes I wonder if it is allergies or her Immune System.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm going to be giving Tobi ACV pretty soon as well hopefully it will clear up his paws and coat better than the prescribed stuff...
How much of this are people giving though just out of curiosity a % of body weight for the pup?


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I was told a tablespoon in the water ( 8oz). I don't give it in the water because I want to make sure she gets it, so I added a tablespoon to her food. I am also mis it with water and clean hewr paws and ears if she is itching.


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

Boxers&Pom's Mom said:


> I really think Cassie's Immune System is all mess up. So sometimes I wonder if it is allergies or her Immune System.


Here is a really good article about yeast infections. Apparently, it does effect the immune system.
Yeast Infections In Dogs


----------

